# Occupancy Classification for Art Studio



## tgkitts (Nov 29, 2021)

Looking at opening an Art Studio for a maximum capacity of 18 plus 2-3 assistants. The space is 1336 sf but includes an Office, Storage and Toilet. The total SF of the assembly area is 717 square feet if I take out the path of egress which is 361 square feet. Need to calculate water closets and mainly confirm this will be a Group B occupancy. Can someone help me clarify this? I cannot find a classification for a Art Studio.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 29, 2021)

Group B in my book

Educational occupancies for students above the 12th grade


----------



## fatboy (Nov 29, 2021)

mtlogcabin is spot on, B, the section, which includes the line item mt posted.

304.1 Business Group B. Business Group B occupancy
includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or
a portion thereof, for office, professional or service-type
transactions, including storage of records and accounts.
Business occupancies shall include, but not be limited to,
the following:


----------



## Cali_Code_Architect (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm working on a similar space as a group B occupancy. At your sf you should be well within 50 occupancy for providing a single unisex bathroom.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Dec 10, 2021)

Will you occasionally be holding art shows or exhibitions there? A lot of art studios and galleries also rent thier space out for rceptions / gatherings. If any of those situations apply I am not sure its a B occupancy.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 5, 2022)

T is correct on this, if used for display gatherings the density increases, it becomes an assembly area


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 5, 2022)

An art gallery is 30 net OL so about 24 people for 717 sq ft. 
Still a "B" use.


----------

